# Uaru Fry help



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

My Uaru have fry! They've laid a few clutches in the past but they always got eaten within a few days. No one in my household even saw these eggs so they must have been well hidden. The issue now is that they are in my 220 gallon community aquarium with other Uaru, a Severum, Oscars, and many Synodontis cats. How long before I can move them to a 20 gallon by them selves? I know the fry feed off the parents like Discus but for how long? 

I'll be moving the parents into a 125 of their own in a few weeks. Hopefully I can get them spawning again.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Congratulations on the new fry!
*Good News:* You've got really good pair of Uaru's in that aquarium. Getting the eggs alone hatched out with all of those egg & fry-eating lurkers in there, was no mean feat. Well Done!
-
*Bad News: *I just don't see the fry surviving very long in that tank. Yes, they do like to nibble on the slime coat of the parents. But, if you want to save any of these baby fish, you are probably gonna need to net them out to and raise them in a separate, much smaller fry-rearing tank.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Congratulations on the new fry!
> *Good News:* You've got really good pair of Uaru's in that aquarium. Getting the eggs alone hatched out with all of those egg & fry-eating lurkers in there, was no mean feat. Well Done!
> -
> *Bad News: *I just don't see the fry surviving very long in that tank. Yes, they do like to nibble on the slime coat of the parents. But, if you want to save any of these baby fish, you are probably gonna need to net them out to and raise them in a separate, much smaller fry-rearing tank.


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. If they live the week off the parents, I'll attempt to move them to my 20 gallon. I've found online that they feed off the parents for 1 to 2 weeks before you should attempt to separate them.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

You need to separate the Uaru from all the other fishes in that tank, especially the oscars (!) and catfish. If you have no other options, how about a (strong) tank divider?

I'm amazed that the Uaru not only survived, but spawned with Oscar cohabitants.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

After two weeks of being in the community 220 and feeding from the parents, I moved the fry to a 20 gallon. The only other inhabitants are 2 bigger Uaru fry I recently purchased and 2 L066 King Tiger Plecos. They've been eating baby brine shrimp and cucumber everyday. I lost a few each day in the first few days, probably due to me being new at this. I've got 11 that are doing great. 

The parents just laid another clutch last night!


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Wow! Baby Uarus!!!!!
That's it man - you are now _*THE UARU KING*_ on Cichlid Forum. 👑
Well Done!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Here's a photo of the new clutch. Hopefully I'll have a better yield with these.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

They've eaten the last two clutches. I set up my 125 and moved the entire school of Uaru on 12/5. Last night, 12/15, I noticed a clutch of eggs already. Hopefully these will hatch.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Right On!
Can't be *The Uaru King *on C-F without more successful spawning runs I guess... 
But, I'm not too surprised the parents ate the eggs with that crowd you had in with the pair (I WAS pretty surprised you actually had a successful spawn at all!).
And yes, hopefully without the community tank goonery going on. this latest spawning run will run its course normally.
-
Did the babies from the last spawn raise out okay for you? It was pretty cool to see you had the brine shrimp 'factory' going for those little guys and everything.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Right On!
> Can't be *The Uaru King *on C-F without more successful spawning runs I guess...
> But, I'm not too surprised the parents ate the eggs with that crowd you had in with the pair (I WAS pretty surprised you actually had a successful spawn at all!).
> And yes, hopefully without the community tank goonery going on. this latest spawning run will run its course normally.
> ...


I have 10 from the last batch that are doing well. Eating like pigs.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Awwwww..... baby Uarus! Just look at those awesome little 'chow hounds'!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Quick update!!! The eggs have hatched. There is a large group of wigglers on the bottom at the base of the rock. I can't get a good photo due to the angle and the fact that their so tiny. A few pellets made their way into the group. I'm sure the parents will pick them out. One thing I've noticed is that the parents are picking up any stay fry and returning the to the group.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Tee hee.....
Oh yeah. This thing NEVER gets old, does it?!!!
-
Looks like your adjustments in pulling the spawning pair out of the community tank, may have worked. 
Nice job!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Tee hee.....
> Oh yeah. This thing NEVER gets old, does it?!!!
> -
> Looks like your adjustments in pulling the spawning pair out of the community tank, may have worked.
> Nice job!


No it doesn't! Once I discovered the fry, I moved the other 3 Uaru back to the community tank, leaving only the breeding pair.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

All hail the king, man.
Long live the* UARU KING!!!! *


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

OK. Now I'm baffled. I moved the other 3 Uaru back to my 220 after the eggs hatched in the 125. Then today I see this!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats again! The fish are probably stimulated by you moving them tank to tank and figured we'd better lay eggs so he doesn't get rid of us. 

And WOW those pics are crisp and clear! Different camera?


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Deeda said:


> Congrats again! The fish are probably stimulated by you moving them tank to tank and figured we'd better lay eggs so he doesn't get rid of us.
> 
> And WOW those pics are crisp and clear! Different camera?


Lol. Maybe! Same phone. This is my show tank with a big sump filter. The 125 just has 2 sponge filters so the water is not as clear. And I've got a ****ty shop light on the 125 as well.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Wow, no kidding. Those pics have so much clarity, it looks like those fish aren't even - _IN THE WATER._
Your Uaurus are maturing nicely and really look great.
And well, looks like you've got the touch with this species. It's definitely spawning time lately in Uraru-ville!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Day 5 update. The fry are now free swimming and pecking off the parents. The eggs in the 220 were eaten, as I expected them to be. It was their first clutch after all. Hopefully they keep it up. I'll have to get a tank for them too.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Day 6 update. Check my Instagram for video.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh my goodness..... wow. Just look at ALL of those Uaru babies!


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

That's awesome! 

I have 5 Urau, all juveniles. They live with 5 Red Head Tapajos Geophagus and a few Gold Acara's. I'd love to have them pair up and spawn!!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I posted A montage of the Uaru Amphiacanthoides fry over the last week on YouTube. Check it out, give a like!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

jwm2k3 said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> I have 5 Urau, all juveniles. They live with 5 Red Head Tapajos Geophagus and a few Gold Acara's. I'd love to have them pair up and spawn!!


Mine originally spawned in a 220 with Oscars, Festivum, Geo Winemilleri, and a bunch of Synodontis. I've read that they are hard to breed. I guess I just have the right water chemistry. I only ever use Prime. I don't change the Ph or anything else at all.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

And I just sold the 10 from my 1st clutch. They're getting picked up 2/6!


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Do you have any live plants in with them? My Urau think the amazon swords are snacks, they kinda pick and graze all day on the swords and my driftwood. And my Geo's sifting thru the sand. I feel they are a good mix, the Urau mostly using the top half of the tank and the Geo's mostly down in the bottom half.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

jwm2k3 said:


> Do you have any live plants in with them? My Urau think the amazon swords are snacks, they kinda pick and graze all day on the swords and my driftwood. And my Geo's sifting thru the sand. I feel they are a good mix, the Urau mostly using the top half of the tank and the Geo's mostly down in the bottom half.


I don't have any live pants. They've destroyed every plant I've ever tried. I cut a cucumber in quarters for them. I go thru one a day between 3 tanks.


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

I am subscribed! Beautiful fish. How many Urau did you start with? I hope to get a viable pair out of my 5.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

jwm2k3 said:


> I am subscribed! Beautiful fish. How many Urau did you start with? I hope to get a viable pair out of my 5.


I have 5 as well. My main breeding pair are both about 10" or so. I have another pair in my 220 show tank that had laid 2 clutches but no fry yet. I don't currently have anywhere to put a 2nd pair right now. Hoping to put up a rack or 40 gallon breeders in a few months.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Hmmmmm.....


karpomatic1 said:


> I guess I just have the right water chemistry. I only ever use Prime. I don't change the Ph or anything else at all.


I believe that this is key to successfully keeping this sensitive Cichlid. Too many Uaru enthusiasts start monkeying with the water chemistry when attempting this species, and it almost always ends pretty badly. The only thing I've seen that works, is to strip out your tap water with RO water in a strict regimen of water additions and 'recipes', that is bit like the Discus-keeping pros use. Using PH reducers or adding acids to the water to drive that PH down, is a sure-fire way to put some really bad stress on Uarus. 
They mostly seem to prefer CLEAN water (low Nitrates & Phosphates), that is maintained stable in PH and hardness. I've seen them bred successfully in dechlorinated tap water with PH up to 7.4 - 7.6, with no problems.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Hmmmmm.....
> 
> I believe that this is key to successfully keeping this sensitive Cichlid. Too many Uaru enthusiasts start monkeying with the water chemistry when attempting this species, and it almost always ends pretty badly. The only thing I've seen that works, is to strip out your tap water with RO water in a strict regimen of water additions and 'recipes', that is bit like the Discus-keeping pros use. Using PH reducers or adding acids to the water to drive that PH down, is a sure-fire way to put some really bad stress on Uarus.
> They mostly seem to prefer CLEAN water (low Nitrates & Phosphates), that is maintained stable in PH and hardness. I've seen them bred successfully in dechlorinated tap water with PH up to 7.4 - 7.6, with no problems.


Well, my water is very clean even if it is city water. The sump in my 220 was custom made by me and it has TONS of biological media in it. I just tested my water for the first time in ages just for this post. Ph is 6.0. Ammonia, Nitrites & Nitrates are all zero.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

It's a sad day. I really messed up. I moved the second clutch of fry to the 20 gallon grow out tank with the other fry last night... and they all got eaten. The larger fry ate them overnight. I did this last time with the same size fry and no one got eaten before. I'm truly upset by this as it's all my fault. Looks like I'm going to have to build the rack for separate grow out tanks. Live and learn I guess.

Darn!


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Yikes!
But as a DIY'r? I can't think of a better guy to fix this problem.
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Yikes!
> But as a DIY'r? I can't think of a better guy to fix this problem.
> Sorry to hear that.


Thanks for the vote of confidence. I'm just pissed at myself. Now I have to build a rack for 3 40s, 3 20s, and 4 10s. If they breed again I'll just leave them in the tank with the parents until I have somewhere to put them. 

On a side note, I sold the 10 from the first spawn. They're getting picked up on 2/6. They will be 12 weeks old by that time and ready to go on their next adventure.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the new fry. Sometimes mixing different size fry works and other times not so much.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

The rack planning has begun. I'm thinking this. Thoughts? 


4 40 gallon breeders across the bottom shelf.
4 20 gallons on the middle shelf.
14? 10 gallon tanks on the top shelf.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

How much room are you leaving between the top of the tank and the rack level above? You'll need access to reach the back of the tank for maintenance, netting fish and also for lights.

There may be an issue with how low to the ground the 40B's are for when you want to siphon/drain the tanks if using a bucket.

I thought about using the stepped design rack for my fish room but went traditional with adjustable metal racks in case I wanted to change tank sizes.

Definitely double check your tanks lengths, width and height to allow clearance to fit as most are a bit larger than stated dimensions.

I assume the 10G tanks on top shelf will be short end facing the front? Will you be able to reach them due to the position of the 40B's?


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Deeda said:


> How much room are you leaving between the top of the tank and the rack level above? You'll need access to reach the back of the tank for maintenance, netting fish and also for lights.
> 
> There may be an issue with how low to the ground the 40B's are for when you want to siphon/drain the tanks if using a bucket.
> 
> ...


I'm installing a utility sink and pump so I'll be using a python for water changes.

My drawing has crude measurements. My dad is the carpenter and is also working on plans. I'm sure he's taking things into account that I don't realize. 

The current idea is 8" of space from the top of the tank to the bottom of the next shelf. 

Yes, short side out for the 10s. The height is a concern when reaching them.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

@Deeda is definitely gonna be your 'go to' for rack aquarium systems. Experience! By comparison, at the height of my baby fish, grow-out tank investment - I had four, 10 gallon aquariums set up on a metal shelf bread rack . It's an entirely different game when you get dedicated air systems and other things going for a lot more aquariums at once.
But, I AM totally gonna enjoy watching you build out this beast.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> @Deeda is definitely gonna be your 'go to' for rack aquarium systems. Experience! By comparison, at the height of my baby fish, grow-out tank investment - I had four, 10 gallon aquariums set up on a metal shelf bread rack . It's an entirely different game when you get dedicated air systems and other things going for a lot more aquariums at once.
> But, I AM totally gonna enjoy watching you build out this beast.


I've been going back and forth on whether I should use an air system with sponge filters or an overflow system that goes to a large sump. I have the large sump but it needs to be repaired, which I can do myself, and that's a ton of plumbing to be figured out. The air system, on the other hand, is a lot easier and cheaper to setup even if the linear piston pump is $250. 

Here's the next step and general setup of what I'm looking for. Of course, this can change instantly.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Might be worth the @250 bucks for the air pump, to keep each tank isolated from each other (illness/disease spread).
And, the plans look pretty good so far. That is a LOT of new tanks!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Might be worth the @250 bucks for the air pump, to keep each tank isolated from each other (illness/disease spread).
> And, the plans look pretty good so far. That is a LOT of new tanks!


I was thinking that as well. I don't have the tanks to fill the entire rack currently. I have 2 40s, 3 20s, and 4 10s. I'm always looking for sales and used tanks. But yes, it will be a vast upgrade.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I bought all my tanks for the fish room used and was lucky on club auctions over the course of 2 years or so.

I also debated between DIY wood or metal racks to use and whether to do individual sponge filtered or sump. The sump idea I scrapped because of my unfamiliarity with it plus the illness/disease issue. I did however drill all the tanks a couple inches from the bottom in case I decided to change my mind and just installed stand pipes with a strainer as high as I could.

I'm using the HMF foam on the short ends of the tanks with jet air lifts and originally had the Jehmco LPH60 but upgraded to LPH 80 when I added more tanks. Both air pumps are workhorses and quiet though I have them mounted on a wire shelf near ceiling level in the clothes closet in my converted basement bedroom.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Deeda said:


> I bought all my tanks for the fish room used and was lucky on club auctions over the course of 2 years or so.
> 
> I also debated between DIY wood or metal racks to use and whether to do individual sponge filtered or sump. The sump idea I scrapped because of my unfamiliarity with it plus the illness/disease issue. I did however drill all the tanks a couple inches from the bottom in case I decided to change my mind and just installed stand pipes with a strainer as high as I could.


I regularly check FB marketplace and all the various FB groups for tanks on sale. I got the 40s and the 10s that way. I got the 20s at Petco when they were on sale. I'm familiar with sumps but not on this scale. I think I'll save that idea for the next evolution. I hope one day to renovate my detached garage to be my fish room one day. The whole building needs to be renovated though. Long term plans if the breeding takes off.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Not a big update. I noticed 2 fry in the 125 that I missed when I moved the rest to their deaths. I think the fact that they're still in the tank is keeping the pair in parent mode and not egg laying mode. My 10 fry from the first batch are sold and getting picked up on the 30th. Then I'll move the 2 into my 20 gallon. 

I'm also in the process of getting a utility sink installed so I can do water changes with a python. Carrying 5 gallon buckets up and down my basement stairs sucks. I've been neglecting the 125 because of it. Hopefully it will be complete by the end of next week. 

On the stand front, my dad and I settled on an design and priced out the materials with 3 different lumber yards including Lowe's and Home Depot. The lowest price I could find was around $650. That hurts a lot. I may revisit and make something smaller. 

Lastly, I did something a little silly and had a photo I snapped of the Mamma Uaru and her fry made into a poster!


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Whaaaa........?


karpomatic1 said:


> I'm also in the process of getting a utility sink installed so I can do water changes with a python. Carrying 5 gallon buckets up and down my basement stairs sucks.



Basement.
5 Gallon buckets.
125 Gallon tank.
Doooood..... I'm not sure I've EVER been young enough to do that! 
Hats off to you man - that puts a whole new spin on the term 'grueling'.
-
That rack stand you're looking at must be pretty impressive. Whew.... that looks like some big bucks, for a serious amount of lumber!
-
And, I love the poster picture you made of all the babies with the Mom Fish! Awesome!
Maybe you can set up a 'go-fund me' campaign or something using that poster? "Will send a (signed - naturally) copy of that poster for each $20 ($30?) donation to the campaign! Operators are Standing By!!!"


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Whaaaa........?
> 
> 
> Basement.
> ...


LOL. I'm only doing 4 or 5 buckets as a water change so I'm sure the water quality isn't great. The rack is not that complicated. It's 14' long x 2' wide x I don't remember how high. It's just that lumber is so darn expensive right now. My dad knows the owner of the local lumber yard. He said wood has doubled in the last 12 months.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Love the pics and the small update.

The price of everything has gone up and lumber is one of those big ones. I would bet that even going with metal racking would have a price increase.

Just a comment on the utility tub in relation to the electrical outlets, might want to consider either moving the tub or raising the electrical box.


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

I’d like to see that box moved above your waste line (easy fix)


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

So I guess I was wrong...


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

The wigglers hatched today! They're so tiny that they just look like great specks on the sand. They'll be swimming in a few days.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

First, I've scraped the custom rack idea for the foreseeable future. It's just to expensive. I'm planning on picking up a 77" Husky rack from Home Depot and using plywood on the shelves. It's half the size but also half the price of the lumber. I can always buy another when I need to expand. I'll hopefully be picking it up tomorrow evening. 

Second, the sink was installed on Wednesday night and I did my 1st successful vacuum and water change on the 1225 last night. 

Third, the wigglers are doing great and should be free swimming in a day or so.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Right on!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking good! Are you discharging the water outdoors to anywhere in particular?


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Deeda said:


> Looking good! Are you discharging the water outdoors to anywhere in particular?


Yes, the pipe goes outside on to my backyard. In the spring, I'm going to bury it like my downspouts.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Oh, I dropped a new video on my YouTube channel of my 220 gallon.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Here it is! I went with red because black is boring. I have to go back and get plywood for the shelves. The tanks are just in there for test fitting. Also, I have free swimmers! I'll post a link to that YouTube video later.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Test fit with some tanks. Lots more to be done.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Just a quick update. I've finished painting the backs and bottoms of the 40s and 20s. I'll start the 10s tonight. The buyer of the 1st clutch got delayed until this Friday due to the foot of snow the Northeast got on Friday and Saturday. The 3rd clutch is a lot more then the previous 2 and are growing quickly. I hope to have some of the rack running in a few weeks.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

The kids are growing up fast!


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh man... that's awesome!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Oh man... that's awesome!


If only I could find people to buy them.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Locally? Not a chance.
If you're gonna make an actual run at this breeder thing? You'll have to take things up a notch or two, and ship those baby fish. That means,

Breathable Bags
Styrofoam (inner) and cardboard (outer) containers
- Heat Packs
Uaru's are rare in the hobby these days. A species you just don't see for sale at the LFS anymore. They are even getting hard to find on-line.
So, this could be an interesting opportunity for the *'UARU KING*' to begin building his Cichlid Breeding EMPIRE, yo'.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Locally? Not a chance.
> If you're gonna make an actual run at this breeder thing? You'll have to take things up a notch or two, and ship those baby fish. That means,
> 
> Breathable Bags
> ...


I appreciate the vote of confidence. Shipping is a really big step. I started doing my research on shipping. I also signed up for Aquabid. I've got a line on free Styrofoam boxes. Finding the time to do this when I work 6 days a week is another challenge. 

Then, my LFS has had them from time to time. It's where I got all mine. The prices fluctuate wildly. I've seen them as low as $18 and a high as $45 a fish. I'm charging $25 a fish right now for pickup only. Then, do I need to get a business license? There's so much to think about.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Well, I've been turned down by 3 LFS because I don't have an LLC. I got more to try. One I think I really have a good chance with. 
Tanks are painted. Lights are installed on the rack. I'll order the pump in a month. Need a few heaters for the 40s. Slowly chugging along.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

AN LLC? To sell personally bred, baby fish?!!! Man.... that is sooo nuts.
Where do these guys come up with this stuff?


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> AN LLC? To sell personally bred, baby fish?!!! Man.... that is sooo nuts.
> Where do these guys come up with this stuff?


The first location was nice about it but ended up telling me my best bet was Aquabid. The 2nd told me they wouldn't discuss anything until I had a business license. The 3rd, the LFS that I patronize, said that they don't normally purchase fish like that. Then didn't respond again. This next one is a location under new ownership. It was owned by an older couple that recently sold. I haven't been there yet but I'm told he's making renovations and upgrades to the entire location. I'm hoping I can talk him into buying my fry to sell there. He's new, I'm new. let's be new together!

On a non-Cichlid note, I picked up some plecos on the cheap from a local guy that was selling to move. I picked up a large Royal Pleco (don't know the L number), & a medium sized L014 Sunshine Pleco. But what really got me was the 4 L397 Alenquer Tiger plecos. Those are the start of a breeding group right there. They normally retail for about $90 each and I got everything for $200.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Hah! If you build the racks?
_THEY WILL COME._


karpomatic1 said:


> On a non-Cichlid note, I picked up some plecos on the cheap from a local guy that was selling to move. I picked up a large Royal Pleco (don't know the L number), & a medium sized L014 Sunshine Pleco. But what really got me was the 4 L397 Alenquer Tiger plecos. Those are the start of a breeding group right there. They normally retail for about $90 each and I got everything for $200.


Wow, that's awesome. If you keep up with this, I may be in a position (someday soon) to be PMing YOU as my 'go to guy' for some awesome fish. Keep working it man!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

So, I've sold 11 fry. The 10 left from the original spawning and the lone survivor of the second. I'm going to ship them on Tuesday. The buyer is in NYC but can't travel to get them. He's agreed to pay the NDA UPS shipping cost. I'll have all my supplies to ship by Monday. I've been watching all the YouTube videos I can find on shipping fish. I'm going with UPS because I can do it from work as we have an account. They deliver and pick up everyday. If this goes well, I will open up shipping for everyone. 

I've also created some social media accounts for my little venture. Check them out. Like, follow, and all that stuff please! It's starting to get real...
Facebook Instagram


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I noticed this morning that the parents were chasing the fry around the tank and not in a nice way. The fry were huddled under the sponge filter. I can only guess that they think the little ones have overstayed their welcome. So I did what I had to and the rack has its first official tenants! I counted 66 fry. They will be available starting 4/1/22.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Looking good!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I actually sold fish yesterday! The local place with the new owners bought 4 from the 1st batch of 10 to see how they sell. 🤞🏼 He's only owned the store for 3 weeks and is doing a lot of renovations. Hopefully they sell quickly and he calls for more. 

On a side note, the guy I was supposed to ship them to flaked out on me and didn't pay. So I have 7 that are ready to go.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

That's how it starts. And, once that confidence and trust builds with that LFS? This thing can only grow.
And well, sorry to hear about that problem with your 'deadbeat' buyer. Dealt with some of that scurrilous stuff myself on the 'way back', with F1 Cichlid babies I sold. And currently, with a rare-locality set of Boa Constrictors that periodically produce babies.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> That's how it starts. And, once that confidence and trust builds with that LFS? This thing can only grow.
> And well, sorry to hear about that problem with your 'deadbeat' buyer. Dealt with some of that scurrilous stuff myself on the 'way back', with F1 Cichlid babies I sold. And currently, with a rare-locality set of Boa Constrictors that periodically produce babies.


I hope it grows. He seemed like a nice guy and having a regular outlet for my fry would be awesome. I asked him what he'd like me to try and breed since I want to work with him. He suggested Altum Angels and L number plecos. I'm going to get my four L397 Alenquer Tiger Plecos into their own 20 gallon soon. I've only got 2 L066 King Tiger Plecos so I'll be on the lookout for them to get a breeding group going. Altum Angels are expensive to even think about breeding.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Hmmmm.....


karpomatic1 said:


> Altum Angels are expensive to even think about breeding.


Yeah.... Eddie Martin had some great info and stories about those. Whew..... HIGHLY DESIRABLE.
Yep....
But unfortunately, getting Wild Caught fish of this species is kind of a race. Hypersensitive. Death is almost inevitable in this case. So, you are just hoping for that ONE successful spawning run with those WC fish, before you lose the entirety of the collected batch.
And fortunately, the F1's or further down babies are much hardier, and easier to keep in the aquarium (still pretty sensitive though). Kinda surprised that no one has made a 'career' of keeping Altums in specialized breeding programs. That is, crossing out various WC lines with unrelated stock occasionally to maintain healthy offspring and strong breeding stock.
If you succeed, the money is definitely there to make it worthwhile.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Auballagh said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> Yeah.... Eddie Martin had some great info and stories about those. Whew..... HIGHLY DESIRABLE.
> Yep....
> ...


I may have to work up to Altums. I'm saving for the air pump to run the whole room at the moment. who knows how long it will be before the plecos breed. I was thinking of trying Rams, maybe the back ones. I'm open to any ideas.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

I've got the fry in a 20 gallon for now and feed them twice a day. Flakes or Tubeflex worms in the AM and brine shrimp in the evening. I'm wondering if they'd grow faster in a 40 gallon instead?

You can check out a video of them killing a cucumber on my YouTube channel.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

karpomatic1 said:


> Well, I've been turned down by 3 LFS because I don't have an LLC. I got more to try. One I think I really have a good chance with.
> Tanks are painted. Lights are installed on the rack. I'll order the pump in a month. Need a few heaters for the 40s. Slowly chugging along.
> 
> View attachment 141150


Was wondering where you obtained that rack and how sturdy is it?


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Aussieman57 said:


> Was wondering where you obtained that rack and how sturdy is it?


Home Depot. It's very sturdy. Rated for 1500 lbs a shelf.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

karpomatic1 said:


> Home Depot. It's very sturdy. Rated for 1500 lbs a shelf.


Thanks. Checked out your you tube vids; very nice. Looks like you got some very realistic looking artificial plants in that 220.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks. They're the best I could do. All the cichlids in the tank would destroy anything real. I tried with the Uaru a few years ago and the live plants were ripped to shreds in no time.

Did you subscribe?


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Yes; figured it would help your new business. You would not believe what I had to go through to verify password, etc. You owe me a beer. LOL


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

The Uaru pair hadn't spawned in a bit to I thought I'd shake them up. I put them back in my 220 gallon show tank and moved the 66 babies into the 125. Maybe they'll start putting on some size in there.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Ha! The pair were in my 220 about 3 days before they laid eggs. I doubt any will survive but it's good to see nonetheless. After the fry put on some size, I'll move them back to the 125 and see if I get another clutch.


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm subscribed to your YouTube channel. I watched the Geo video you recently put out and I was gonna comment on the video, but figured I'd comment here instead. I am of the belief that geos need a sand substrate, not gravel, as their natural behavior in the wild is sand sifting. Geophagus translates to 'Earth Eater'.......


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks for subscribing! I appreciate the concern. I'm aware of how Geophagus work. The 75 is only temporary while the 40 breeders cycle which have the black blasting sand. They will hopefully be moving next week.


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Keep the videos coming! I've got Urau and Geos living together! Great fish! Great videos!


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Great colors

By request from @jwm2k3 Here's a video I posted of my 220 after maintenance and a big water change. The Uaru colors are incredible when they're happy.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Your Uaru are looking fantastic, love the colors!


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Those are some beautiful fish! Happy Campers! That aquarium really is a nice setup you built to view and enjoy.
And yes, I subscribed to your channel.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Not an update per say but, I bit the bullet and ordered the linear pump, tubing, and valves to run all of my tanks in the fish room. Should be here early next week. It got to a point where it was holding me back from setting up the rest of my tanks. Looks like next week end will be a busy one.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

This thread has turned into my fishroomn build blog... guess what I'm sound this weekend?


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

The fourth clutch of Uaru fry hatched yesterday. I have wigglers again. No photos as they're behind a rock and can't get a good angle.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

17 days old.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Took a quick video of the Juveniles eating breakfast.

Breakfast


----------

